# Bamboo in aquariums



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Correct me if I am wrong... but cant you grow bamboo like emersed? Or are you wanting to just used dried out pieces for decor?


----------



## Powchekny (Jan 25, 2010)

NWA-Planted said:


> Correct me if I am wrong... but cant you grow bamboo like emersed? Or are you wanting to just used dried out pieces for decor?


The bamboo you may be thinking of ("lucky" bamboo) isn't bamboo at all - I think it's a species of Dracaena. OP seems to be asking about actual, dried bamboo. Like the sort that can be used in flooring, fishing poles, etc.

Unfortunately I don't have any bamboo preservation tips to share.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

If you mean lucky bamboo (Dracaena), the leaves have to be exposed (out of the water) for it to last. The stems are fine under water. If fully submerged the plant will last last 6 months or so because it's hardy, but will die. I use lucky bamboo in my 20g, link in sig.

If you mean dead bamboo, boiling is fine, but you'd probably need to tie plant weights to hold it down since they're hollow.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Powchekny said:


> The bamboo you may be thinking of ("lucky" bamboo) isn't bamboo at all - I think it's a species of Dracaena. OP seems to be asking about actual, dried bamboo. Like the sort that can be used in flooring, fishing poles, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have any bamboo preservation tips to share.


Ok, well that makes sense, did not know that.

I would think with any other kind of "wood" material let it air dry off the ground in the sun for a few months... make sure all the moisture is gone. Also I would think any kind of polyurea sealer would work fine just have to make sure its not water penetrable / soluable, once its dried it should not leech any chemicals. Dunk pieces in it and let it dry should make a complete seal..? Just some thoughts


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Bamboo is actually grass not a tree. The nice thing is it's very cheap, and it hold up to weather extremes very well I get 2-3 seasons use in my garden were I use bamboo as stakes for veggies & flowers.

I would just use it raw and switch it out. I think it will look better as it ages in the tank.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

This is the kind of bamboo that i mean , basically i want to attach pieces to something flat and weighty which will be buried beneath my substrate which will hold it all down , i want to make a nice bamboo forest type scape, so i need it to be sealed so it doesn't deteriorate over time.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Epoxy resin should work well.

I can usually find pint-quart sized kits in big box craft stores (near the mould/sculpting section) or big box hardware stores (near the paint/varnish section).

if the pieces are narrow, just use a brush and coat them thoroughly, paying extra attention to the cut ends and any cracks.

If the pieces are thicker/wider, punch/drill out the membranes at the nodes (leave the bottom one intact to contain the resin) and pour the resin in - this will also help reduce buoyancy.
There is a chance that if the bamboo is porous enough, the resin may soak through the material from the outside, otherwise you may have to do an exterior coat as well as filling the interior.

The epoxy resin is some great stuff for DIY projects.


----------

